# So you've updated- are you still jailbroken?



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

I updated this morning for the page numbers- I have a number of textbooks that it would be fantastic to have page numbers for (never mind that the page numbers never showed up after I updated)- and what to my wondering eyes should appear, but my Kindle was still jailbroken! Yay! How about y'all?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

That is great news.....I am living in dread of the unwanted upgrade.

Aside from possibly losing my personalized sleep screens, there are reports of the device running slow after the download.


I'll report when my download occurs.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Mine hasn't slowed down either.


----------



## grizedale (Sep 2, 2010)

Updated, runs perfectly, my own screensavers still showing and I have changed them since the upgrade and still ok


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

grizedale said:


> Updated, runs perfectly, my own screensavers still showing and I have changed them since the upgrade and still ok


More good news, Thanks

I have my WiFi on, so we will see if it updates today.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

ScaryMerry said:


> Mine hasn't slowed down either.


More good news. I have my WiFi on, so we will see if it updates today


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

grizedale said:


> Updated, runs perfectly, my own screensavers still showing and I have changed them since the upgrade and still ok


Great News!! I hope everyone is as fortunate!!


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

I think the issue is that once you upgrade you can't uninstall your hacks/jailbreak and whether this will affect future updates or not is unknown.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Moosh said:


> I think the issue is that once you upgrade you can't uninstall your hacks/jailbreak and whether this will affect future updates or not is unknown.


This is what we've been told by the tecchies - it should update ok even if you have the hacks on and the hacks should continue to work BUT since you will no longer be able to remove any hacks, if a future official Amazon upgrade requires you to remove the hacks in order to update (and they have in the past) then there could be problems.

My K3 updated automatically some time ago before I had a chance to remove my hacks and I'm living in hope that the hackers can come up with another workaround as they have in the past. At least my Kindle is working for now.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the FYI, Linjeakel. Definitely not what any of us wanted to hear, but that's how it goes, right? As long as the Kindles keep working, I guess uninstalling the jailbreak isn't much of an issue. (Installed 3.1 last week as a sneak peek, no issues with screensaver hack)

Let me go find something wooden to knock on now.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> This is what we've been told by the tecchies - it should update ok even if you have the hacks on and the hacks should continue to work BUT since you will no longer be able to remove any hacks, if a future official Amazon upgrade requires you to remove the hacks in order to update (and they have in the past) then there could be problems.
> 
> My K3 updated automatically some time ago before I had a chance to remove my hacks and I'm living in hope that the hackers can come up with another workaround as they have in the past. At least my Kindle is working for now.


If you visit MobileRead, there is a new jailbreak for 3.1 that "fixes" the hacks, again.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

ff2 said:


> If you visit MobileRead, there is a new jailbreak for 3.1 that "fixes" the hacks, again.


From everything I've read it seems to me all the current workarounds need to be installed before you upgrade to 3.1, if you have already upgraded to 3.1 you are still stuck waiting for someone to find a way to get new .bin files to be recognized by 3.1.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

No, 3.1 has been jailbroken - both for new hacks, and for removing previously installed hacks.

More info here


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you for the link


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ff2 said:


> If you visit MobileRead, there is a new jailbreak for 3.1 that "fixes" the hacks, again.





tlrowley said:


> No, 3.1 has been jailbroken - both for new hacks, and for removing previously installed hacks.
> 
> More info here


THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!!!

Kisses, smooches, much love to you!!!

(I was one of those that lost my screensavers after the update.. I was SO bummed! But they're back now!)

<dances with glee>


----------



## gates4100 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am still a newbie with my K3..how do I know it downloaded?? Will it say it somewhere? right now my wifi is on, and in sleep mode...will it happen this way?


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

gates4100 said:


> I am still a newbie with my K3..how do I know it downloaded?? Will it say it somewhere? right now my wifi is on, and in sleep mode...will it happen this way?


From the home screen hit the menu button, then go to settings, down at the bottom will be the firmware version number.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

tlrowley said:


> No, 3.1 has been jailbroken - both for new hacks, and for removing previously installed hacks.
> 
> More info here


I see that page was updated a lot, I was there a day or 2 ago and it sounded like that jailbreak needed to be installed before 3.1 was installed.

I'm leaving my screensaver hack in place but it's good to know that now there's a way to remove it.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Why would I want to be able to remove the jailbreak?  If I like the screensavers I have added and the ability to add more favorite photos as screensavers, I guess I don't understand what the problem might be. 

I updated to 3.1 and everything seems to work the same--with my screensavers and with my margins that I changed. I did restart my Kindle again after the update because the charging seemed to take a long time and remained yellow, but after a restart the battery showed a fully charged Kindle.


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

joangolfing said:


> Why would I want to be able to remove the jailbreak? If I like the screensavers I have added and the ability to add more favorite photos as screensavers, I guess I don't understand what the problem might be.


In the past, the hacks have sometimes prevented people from getting the software updates on their kindle. If that happens and you cannot remove the hack, you also will not be able to install any updates to your kindle.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am hoping someone here can help me with my question.  I have been over to MobileRead and know about the 3.1 jailbreak, but still somewhat confused about the order of things.

My Kindle updated to 3.1 before I had the opportunity to remove the last jailbreak.  Now, if my understanding is correct, I cannot uninstall this old jailbreak.  What are my next steps, it is not that clear from the conversation going on over at MobileRead.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

chilady1 said:


> I am hoping someone here can help me with my question. I have been over to MobileRead and know about the 3.1 jailbreak, but still somewhat confused about the order of things.
> 
> My Kindle updated to 3.1 before I had the opportunity to remove the last jailbreak. Now, if my understanding is correct, I cannot uninstall this old jailbreak. What are my next steps, it is not that clear from the conversation going on over at MobileRead.


You might want to ask your question in that thread over THERE.

If I have distilled the info correctly (and it is possible I have not): I believe you can install this new jailbreak and then with it in place, UNinstall your old hacks in reverse order. So install the new jailbreak, UNinstall the screensaver hack (using the bin version that came from the zip you used back then), then UNinstall the old jailbreak. Now the one possible twist, is you might need to remove (actually rename might be easier since you'd still have it and could rename it back) the file it creates: ENABLE_HACK_UPDATES - I think it sounded as if the older hacks and jailbreaks might be "considered Amazon stuff" so that file might prevent things from working. Again, you might ask over there for more verified info.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

The sequence of steps that ff2 outlined will work correctly to remove the old hack and screensavers.  If you have not tried any of the previous attempts at jailbreaking 3.1, you won't need to worry about the ENABLE_HACK_UPDATES file.

I did the new jailbreak, removed all the old hacks and jailbreak, and then reapplied the hacks.  To a casual user, my Kindle looks exactly like it did (before I did umpteen restarts!), but I know that it's up-to-date and ready to go with anything new that might come along!

Added benefit, at least it's a benefit IMO, is that the ENABLE_HACKS_UPDATE will prevent automatic updates from happening in the future.  And simply removing that file will allow them again!  Easy-peasy!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks tlrowley and ff2, you confirmed what I thought I should do, it was just a bit confusing over on MobileRead with the various conversations going on.  I will try this tomorrow and hopefully all will work as you highlighted.  It is good to know I wasn't to far off the mark.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

I got bored and was thinking I wanted the old jailbreak off my kindle, so just went through all the steps, got mine all the way back to no hacks installed.  

To start, I had the old jailbreak and screensaver hacks installed on 3.0.3 and then updated to 3.1.

Installed the new Jailbreak, dump the bin file in USB root and then: menu-settings-menu-update-OK.  Some scary screen flashes and a long reboot later the ENABLE_HACK_UPDATES file is now in USB root.

Uninstalled the screensaver hack, quicker reboot that time, dead authors are back.
Uninstalled the old jailbreak hack, slightly longer reboot than the previous one, no visible change when done.
Uninstalled the new jailbreak hack, again slightly longer reboot, the enable hacks update file is now gone from USB root.
Removed the linkss directory from USB root (left over from the screensaver hack) and now I'm back to "factory" condition.


Not sure if I'll reinstall the new jailbreak and screensaver hacks or just wait for the old jailbreak to get updated for 3.1.  The nice thing about the new jailbreak is that it can block automatic updates.  Although I manually installed 3.1 without thinking about the hacks, at least this would make me change the file so I'd have to think about the hacks when loading future updates.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

FWIW, I had uninstalled my SS hack and the jailbreak, then manually installed 3.1 (while still an "early preview" option). Tonight I installed the new jailbreak hack, then installed the same screen-saver hack I'd used before (version 0.18.N). Everything seems to be working and I have my screen-savers back.


----------



## skidds66 (Feb 10, 2011)

I uninstalled the old screensaver hack, uninstalled old jailbreak hack, updated to 3.1, installed new jailbreak, installed old screensaver hack.  No worries, mates!  I didn't even have to delete the old linksys folders and reload screensaver .jpg files.  They stayed the whole time.  Great work folks!  Oh, and thanks for posting!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Question:  how do you know Jailbreak 3.1 was successful other than the ENABLE HACK UPDATES folder on your root?  Before (a long hacking time ago) you use to see on the Settings page the Amazon firmware # along with something like SS0.3.  That sorta told you the hack had been successful.  Thoughts?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> Question: how do you know Jailbreak 3.1 was successful other than the ENABLE HACK UPDATES folder on your root? Before (a long hacking time ago) you use to see on the Settings page the Amazon firmware # along with something like SS0.3. That sorta told you the hack had been successful. Thoughts?


None of the recent hacks (say the last 6-9 months or so?) appear to add anything to the version info any more. I'm not sure how to verify that the jailbreak worked, other than to try installing one of the hacks.


----------



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

I read the recent posts about the screensaver hacks and 3.1 update and now I'm scared. I updated to 3.1 before I realized my hack would prevent further updates. I am fairly computer literate but got confused after reading all the posts as to what to do now. Should I remove the hack now? Should I then install the new one? If so can you post simple steps as to how to do it? Are most of you installing the new hack?

Thanks so much!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

harpangel36 said:


> I read the recent posts about the screensaver hacks and 3.1 update and now I'm scared. I updated to 3.1 before I realized my hack would prevent further updates. I am fairly computer literate but got confused after reading all the posts as to what to do now. Should I remove the hack now? Should I then install the new one? If so can you post simple steps as to how to do it? Are most of you installing the new hack?
> 
> Thanks so much!


My understanding (for which I do not feel 100% confident, however) is that you will probably have to install the new jailbreak hack before you can do anything with the existing hacks. However, that is only necessary if you want to uninstall an existing hack or add a new one. If you do not need to change anything, I would just leave it alone -- you can still use the existing, installed SS hack and change the images as before, you just cannot uninstall it unless/until you re-jailbreak it.


----------



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

The one I have works just fine, but I am concerned that a new Amazon update will come out and my Kindle won't accept it. Have you heard if this is true?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

harpangel36 said:


> The one I have works just fine, but I am concerned that a new Amazon update will come out and my Kindle won't accept it. Have you heard if this is true?


My understanding is that the latest hacks do not prevent Amazon updates -- unless with the latest 3.1 jailbreak you have/put a file named ENABLE_HACK_UPDATES in the Kindle's root directory. This file needs to be there in order to install new hacks, but must be deleted to allow Amazon updates. (It is just an empty file, so you can add/delete it as desired.) See http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122519 for more info.


----------

